# Leopard tortoise just hatched!



## TortieLuver (Sep 27, 2011)

This one is two days old and thought I would share this cute Leo with my tortoise family


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh wow! That is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

awwww how cute!


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 27, 2011)

so teeny and adorable!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are great pictures, very cute!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 27, 2011)

Omg! Adorable!
I want one


----------



## coreyc (Sep 27, 2011)

Too cute and tiny


----------



## Malorey (Sep 27, 2011)

So adorable! Very nice looking baby! 

What is the bubble thing on it's bottom side?


----------



## charlie23 (Sep 27, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> This one is two days old and thought I would share this cute Leo with my tortoise family



Oh that's just adorable! How big do they get when fully grown?


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 27, 2011)

wow thats soooooooooooooooooo darn cute.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome nice looking leo


----------



## oscar (Sep 27, 2011)

just beautiful, are there others ready to hatch??


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 27, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 27, 2011)

That baby is a beauty!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 27, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my. I know where that one came from...


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow cooll
I want a pardalis now!!
Btw upload the parent photo..haha


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww, so cute and sooooo tiny!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats, so beautiful!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

Super cute


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 29, 2011)

What an awesome shell pattern!!! I want!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Simply adorable


----------

